# Ooops, another Leu suggie!



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Lol! My girl has done it again bless her heart! This time it was twins, the leu is male and the grey (poss het leu) is female. ;D


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:

I was drooling over your first baby again recently showing James how gorgeous they are. Congrats on another :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah.... Oops. :Na_Na_Na_Na: Gorgeous, Marie!!


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

Absolutely incredible


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

Awesome again, congrats


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

They are both absolutely beautiful! :flrt: Congratulations on the leu! :2thumb:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats again!


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks ;D. I can't believe how lucky I have been! I have another female who is a white faced blonde that is due to evict two joeys from her pouch! Can't wait to see baby WFB's! :no1:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Cow...


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Now you're just being greedy  they're beautiful :flrt:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

That's you off the waiting list then Jen! Lol!! I'm sorry Esarosa, it's not my fault! Blame my suggies! All I can say is that they must be happy, healthy and well fed! :2thumb: :lol2:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

A real credit to your care i would say Marie - I adore seeing your pics cos they are always of something a bit different but always gorgeous 

Look forward to seeing the WFB babies xx


----------

